# Vostok Amphibia



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Are one of our Ruskie experts able to tell me about this Amphibia I got last year? It was sold as having a rare bezel but I wonder whether it's just a replacement? I bought it then knowing nothing about watches and nothing about Russians. Just like now really.

Here it is in all it's poorly photographed glory. TIA.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I think you have a franken there but it's all good, all the parts seem to be Vostok. That particular bezel is rare in the sense that not many Vostoks received that one. Still, I think it was more common in early 80s Vostoks. That case is from the most recent Amphibias and the dial is from an Antimagnetic which had a Komandirskie(ish) case (but still 20ATM waterproof).

The lume dots seem to be redial paint job, they are too big and it's probably the worst thing on that one. Here's a cousin with a white dial instead of black:



















It's a nice looking watch though and I bet it runs strong!


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info and pics R, and by jove you're quick!

It runs very well indeed which I think is a given for these isn't it?!

I like that white faced one you've shown there - is that a komandirskie case and if so, are they slightly larger than the amphibia cases? If so, I think I might go for one of those to keep this one company.

Thanks again


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> I like that white faced one you've shown there - is that a komandirskie case and if so, are they slightly larger than the amphibia cases? If so, I think I might go for one of those to keep this one company.


Well, there's the thing I'm not too sure about... I said Komandirskie(ish) because those antimagnectic cases are a bit different, they are octagonal. A conventional Komandirskie case is more like this:



















Plus, they are not 20ATM waterproof but 5ATM. Another difference is that your's a SS case and the Komandirskie on the pictures above is plated brass. They are about the same size but the Komandirskie sits better on the wrist and feels slightly bigger because of the design of the lugs (also 18mm though). It's thinner than an Amphibia too.

So the white dialled one... I'm not sure what it is. It's an Amphibia-komandirskie cross-thingy but the Antimagnetics had those cases. I think some Amphibias Albatross had them too, being that the reason why I used to call those cases "Albatross cases":










I don't know if these octagonal cases are SS or plated brass, I never had one...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks again...it's given me a few things to go hunting for. One day I'll remember all this stuff about the different Vostoks!!

Now if only they did them with 20 or 22mm lugs....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Now if only they did them with 20 or 22mm lugs....


They do... it's the Ministry case you'll be wanting then... 22mm lugs:










I used to have this one in a 22mm 2p Zulu strap.










And usually you don't have to pay more for these versions, the Ministry or the regular Amphibia are about the same price new over at Zenitar. Here's a side by side of 3 different cases/models. From left to right: Komandirskie, Ministry and Amphibia.


----------

